# Wiring diagrams for Montana R4944



## 4 Mile (Jul 28, 2019)

I own a 2009 Montana R4944 with 1400 hrs. I have owned it since mid 2017 and mechanically it is in good shape. It has developed the issue of not cranking over. It will crank and start for a number of times without issue. Then it will not crank (starter does not turn). If I use a jumper wire between the B+ at the starter solenoid to the coil solenoid lead it kicks in and spin the engine. I am in need of a set of wiring diagrams. I have down loaded no less then 3 tech manuals and purchased another from the LS dealer (the manufacturer of the Montana). Non of them contain the electrical diagrams. All they include is the procedure for testing and repairing the alternator and starter. They do not include any information on the wiring system. There is a lot of interlocks in the start system. I am trying to avoid tracing all the circuits. 

So does anyone out there have or know of a source for the wiring diagrams.

I am an experienced tech with 32 years in when I retired. The last 14 years in R&D and Field Technical Support with CAT corporation.


----------



## Jorgie95961 (12 mo ago)

pedal position switch?


----------

